
Covid-19 Positivity Rate Might Not Mean What You Think It Does - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/covid-19-positivity-rate-might-not-mean-what-you-think-it-does-11599211800
======
lbeltrame
Yet one more reason to push for antigen testing for asymptomatic people. Those
will detect a likely live virus, albeit with lower sensitivity than the PCR
test.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/oeDAP](https://archive.vn/oeDAP)

